# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  can a python tell whos its owner is?

## aksledneck907

do you think that a python is able to realize who its owner is weather it be by sight or scent?

----------


## Ophiuchus

Is there an option for "maybe?"

I've discovered that sometimes, when I take my BP out and other people are holding him...if I'm close by, he'll seem to want to come back to me (via stretching away from them to me).  The only thing I can come up with to explain this is that, over the years, he has become familiar with my body scent and associates that with security, ergo, he is more "secure" with me holding him rather than someone else.

----------


## pilot511

I said yes, I'm not 100% sure, the only thing I can tell is that at least with the bp, when I hold him he stretches out, comfortable, relaxed....if my roomate grabs him or something he stays balled up and it takes him a minute or two to really stretch out or anyhting

----------


## jeffjr464

they know your scent and associate it with safety,food, and warmth

----------


## chetman7

> I said yes, I'm not 100% sure, the only thing I can tell is that at least with the bp, when I hold him he stretches out, comfortable, relaxed....if my roomate grabs him or something he stays balled up and it takes him a minute or two to really stretch out or anyhting


+1 mine does that too.  In my care, he loves venturing off and exploring.  but with anyone else, he is very cautious

----------


## bsd13

When I open their tubs up they climb right into my hands. When others put their hands in the tubs they go into their hides. I assume that to mean they "recognize" me.

Oh and I seem to be the only one who handles them that they like to poop on. So again, I suppose that means they recognize me.  :Rage:

----------


## chetman7

> When I open their tubs up they climb right into my hands. When others put their hands in the tubs they go into their hides. I assume that to mean they "recognize" me.
> 
> Oh and I seem to be the only one who handles them that they like to poop on. So again, I suppose that means they recognize me.


damn...my ball has not pooped on my yet...I guess he doesn't love me lol

----------


## edie

Maybe comfort levels pay a part in this as well?  Animals can usually tell if someone is stressed/uncomfortable. Maybe the snakes can sense that you are comfortable with them so they feel safe, but when put in new, nervous, hands they can sense the uncertainty of the person handling them.  

This could only apply to tame snakes though, I'm not trying to imply that all animals feel good about you just because you're comfortable with them!

----------


## giaach

It seems that after handling them trust is established between the snake and the owner.  Kingsley will let me pet his head or move him around without a problem: something he seems a little more apprehensive of when other people try.

my 2 cents

----------


## reptile3

> they know your scent and associate it with safety,food, and warmth


Yes, that is how I feel too!!! George knows who I am, cause I also talk to him too!! LOL

----------


## BMorrison

I second that. Furio seems VERY comfortable with me and sometime won't let me put him back ie his crawling back up my arm and holding on. He's like that sometimes with my girlfriend too but we use the same hand sanitizer and I think he associates us both with scent and we're both very comfortable handling him. He is VERY nervous when we hand him to anyone else so I voted yes due to the fact that I think Furio knows my scent and he'll let me handle him anytime no fuss.

----------


## TooManyToys

I guess it's all how one would define "know".  It's not like a dog or cat that knows it's owner, I think it's at a much more basic level like somebody said above.

----------


## BPGirl

I agree. I dont think that they know who their owner is, but they can tell the difference between different people, and therefore act differently when around other people. I have also noticed that when someone is holding Tuleo, my ball ive had since i was seven, and im right there, he tends to try and stretch over to me.

----------


## sneakerpro

> Yes, that is how I feel too!!! George knows who I am, cause I also talk to him too!! LOL


I'm glad I'm not the only one that talks to their snake! 

My BP Slyder, that I've only had for about 5 weeks, already seems to "know" me. He comes right to my hand, and if one of my friends are holding him he gravitates toward me.

----------


## drugaria

Yes absolutely he  my Bps seem a lot more relaxed with me then with other members of the fsmily. And that can be seen even better with my boa

----------


## Laooda

To me, there is no doubt that they recognize the difference in people... and react differently to them.  Not sure if it's scent, gender, feeding association, or body heat related... or a combo of some or even caused by other factors... but I think it's defentlly true. 

Just my Coin on the matter!   :Smile:

----------


## sg1trogdor

My female ball definetely is more comfortable with me she lets me do whatever with her.  I can pet her head, grab her head, and tail and she doest even flinch.  But when other people are just holding her she is very jittery.

----------


## CRAZY

> +1 mine does that too.  In my care, he loves venturing off and exploring.  but with anyone else, he is very cautious


I agree. I got mine from my friend because he was moving down to the states and wasn't allowed to bring it over the boarder... so I knew him very well before I took him, and even then, my friend didn't take very good care of him. He was sort of  :Rolleyes2:   he didnt keep him warm or moist and never took him out. Only when I went over was when he got to go out.

----------


## CRAZY

Ya, mine does that too...

----------


## scales owner

I say yes. Just don't smell like rat or they will strike at you! lol :Wink:

----------


## Jenn

They sure do. And it's not just people they learn to recognize. I read a wonderful story about the "snake lady" from Maine. She spent her whole life working with snakes. One time when a snake didn't eat it's mouse she just left it in the enclosure to see what would happen. The snake never tried to eat the mouse. They became friends. And each time she placed another mouse in the tank the snake would eat the new mouse right away.

----------


## A&C

I hope that is true, I want them to know who I am!  :Smile:

----------


## bigballs

i dont think they recognize you only by scent although it may play some role in it.  i think they get used to the way you handle and act around them.  if youre the one who handles the snake the majority of the time then they get used to how you do it and feel more comfortable when you handle them because its familiar to them.  friends get nervous or hold them awkwardly and make movements that are too fast or unfamiliar and the snake is not used to it.  not to mention all the new unfamiliar scents created by the other people in the room that are not usually there when youre holding the bp the majority of the time alone.

obviously i cant prove this but thats kind of what i noticed.

----------


## _Venom_

I started putting alcohol sap gel before I handle.
When I run out and I handle them will they think I'm something else? :Sad:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

My Bob is very calm with me, but strikes at others. So I'm sure he can tell.

----------


## Whittney32

I agree. I can hold Slinky no problem, but when my BF tries to, Slinky tries his hardest not to let him. He refuses to 'explore' anywhere near him. He has no problem crawling all over me lol.

----------


## Windridge Kennels

Oh yes, I absolutely think so. I even have a brand new one that is fine with me mostly (but is pissy if I hold him and wraps around my hand), but actually strikes at my guy if he tries to touch him... he hasn't gone for me yet. I am less jumpy, though, and very confident when I handle him even though he has had snakes for years, he is a jumpy person. I don't think the snake recognizes me- I just got him- but I think maybe my scent is familiar to him compared to a past handler, or he prefers women- or who knows! He's not telling...

----------


## CRAZY

I've started wahing my hands before I handle Hercules so if my friends want to hold him, they can wash there hands so he won't feel so uncomfertable....wait....how do you spell that....un-comf-ter-ble...unconfertible...forget it... :Weirdface:

----------


## chetman7

uncomfortable

----------


## CRAZY

Thanx :Embarassed:

----------


## dshuld

I think they can as well as other herps. All of mine listed here that are currently in my care ( other than the females on order which are still a couple weeks out from being ready ) know when it's me. When I get home from work they greet me the same way my dog does. When my room mate gets home my dog greets her but my herps don't. With me they stick their heads and then come to the doors of thier cages to say hi and be taken out. Even the spotted does which I have "trained" to my schedule ( 23:00 to 07:00 ) will come out during our day time wanting to be played with. Which they are known for being nocturnally active and then when I go to bed Spot goes back in the cave. I know he/she probably and most likely comes out when I am sleeping though. King my 4.5 to 5 foot pastel male bci wants nothing to do with my room mate but he will lay in bed ( for as long as I let him which is upto 3 hrs or when ever I am done unwinding from work ) with his body streched out opposite to how I am laying and just rest his head on my chest or stomach depending on what he feels like. Damien, Monte, Jessi, Lestat and Marius all seem to respond in similar ways as King does but they are a little more exploritive then he is at times. None of them like going back "home". Damien will not let anybody but me take him out of his cage. Both him and Monte I took in about 3.5 yrs ago when my cousin moved out of state and as I said if my room mate or one of my friends tries to take him out him has no problem striking at them (none of these people are strangers to him they all had contact with him at my cousins house). That being said I think they not only know and can tell thier owner but are not as mindless as a majority of people like to think.

My Collection: 
1.1 Normal BP (Monte, Damien)
0.0.1 Spotted Python (Spot)
2.1 BCI (King, Jessi, Lestat) 0.2 more ordered 
1.0 BCC (Surinam Red Tail) (Marius) looking for the right 0.1 for him
1.1 Savannah Monitor ( Grumpy, Snow)
0.1 Northern Australian Blue Tongue Skink (Rosey )

----------


## Morph Addict

I voted no.  I have a spider that will never hesitate to bite me.  I took to my fav LPS to breed to one of their females and the pet shop owner handled him without so much as a strike...

I handle the spider pretty often, granted I work two jobs, and have a family (but take care of my pets!) but was just amazed to see him calm down like that in another persons hands.  Maybe its because I am expecting to be bit that I am bitten?  Who knows.  

The only reason I voted no is because I don't think they really know who the owner is, I think its more along the lines of if the snake is ok with the person (maybe they smell me expecting the bite).  But I have been bitten as well from a calmer snake!?!?  Sorry to base this off bites, but I mean, thats like their love right?!?

----------


## chetman7

> I voted no.  I have a spider that will never hesitate to bite me.  I took to my fav LPS to breed to one of their females and the pet shop owner handled him without so much as a strike...
> 
> I handle the spider pretty often, granted I work two jobs, and have a family (but take care of my pets!) but was just amazed to see him calm down like that in another persons hands.  Maybe its because I am expecting to be bit that I am bitten?  Who knows.  
> 
> The only reason I voted no is because I don't think they really know who the owner is, I think its more along the lines of if the snake is ok with the person (maybe they smell me expecting the bite).  But I have been bitten as well from a calmer snake!?!?  Sorry to base this off bites, but I mean, thats like their love right?!?


mayb he knows ur the owner and doesn't like you...lol
DOesn't make sense for him to bite u and not another person

If u said he bites u and everybody else. then u can say no they don't recognize the owner

----------


## Jolynn_2003

> It seems that after handling them trust is established between the snake and the owner.  Kingsley will let me pet his head or move him around without a problem: something he seems a little more apprehensive of when other people try.
> 
> my 2 cents


Same here...  When my husband holds him he seems ball up more often and shies away from his hand... when my 3 yr old son holds him he tries to slither away real fast...  with me hes adventurous but calm, lets me touch his head, face, etc with no problems whatsoever...  I wish we could know what exactly goes on in their little heads  :Razz:

----------


## marmie

Yes!  He's the one holding the rat!

----------


## littleindiangirl

Hiyo, here's my point of view. Do I think snakes know the difference between people? Yes. Do I think they favor people over another? Yes, but it has an addendum.

Like others have said many times over... the scent, movements, pressure, heat, vibrations, and finally how the person feels while handling them all affect how the snake feels about being held by each person.

Someone who is inexperienced may not hold the snake the same way as someone who has done it many times and instinctively holds the snake properly.

Someone who is nervous about holding the snake will affect the snake; just as someone who is confident and unafraid will often make the snake feel more secure.

Practiced hands are quick, reassuring, steady, and act almost instinctively. They don't hesitate, and are moving the snake in a way to hold him best. 

Someone who is unfamiliar with how snakes move may find themselves trying to hold the animal back or stopping them from moving, rather than supporting the snake properly while they squirm and slither in such a way that the snake never leaves.

Again, I think it all takes practice.

This goes for all animals. I spend a lot of time with the rats. I can hold them differently and more effectively than Chris does. I have more practice. I would love to see him try to give them a bath without injuring them!

practice, practice, and practice.  :Wink:

----------


## mischevious21

I would say yes- all of my snakes act really shy when other people are holding them-especially when it's someone they've never 'met' before, where as with m they do what they want and are never scared. lol

----------


## NightLad

I voted yes.

When I handle him he always holds his head up and immediately wants to start looking around, but when others have handled him he stays balled up. When he does finally uncurl he seems to want to come back to me right away, and will only be relaxed if I'm near.

There is also the fact that I can sometimes 'read' him. What I mean is, I'll knock on his hide to let him know I'm there, but when I pick it up I can sort of just 'tell' if he is in the mood to be picked up or not. If not, then I just leave him alone. Whether that has anything to do with this poll or not I'll let you decide.

So, again, my vote is a firm 'yes.'

----------


## broadude

That snakes have a small ability to "learn" has been researched and theorically proven (darn, can't remember the link).

Have any of you had escapes?  If you have, have you noticed that your snake keeps going back to that weak area to try again?  This is evidence that they retain some memory.

Therefore, my vote goes to..."Yes."  It's possible that they do know who we are but not in the context of "ownership."  

btw: if your bp is always biting you..it's possible that, "He's just not that into you." :ROFL:

----------


## redpython

i think it is rather sad when people try to put their emotional wants onto an animal that in reality could care less if they were no longer around, as long as that animals needs are met.

this is emotional need that humans have, is the same reason why they drag their snakes out in  public, to the ocean, to walmart, etc etc.

i wish people would put the animals actual needs first, then their own emotional needs second.

----------


## CRAZY

> i think it is rather sad when people try to put their emotional wants onto an animal that in reality could care less if they were no longer around, as long as that animals needs are met.
> 
> this is emotional need that humans have, is the same reason why they drag their snakes out in  public, to the ocean, to walmart, etc etc.
> 
> i wish people would put the animals actual needs first, then their own emotional needs second.


So, what did you vote?

----------


## NightLad

> i think it is rather sad when people try to put their emotional wants onto an animal that in reality could care less if they were no longer around, as long as that animals needs are met.


The question was simply, "can a python tell who its owner is?" I think you read more into it than was there. What you've responded with would seem to belong on the "does my snake love me" poll.  :Razz:  




> this is emotional need that humans have, is the same reason why they drag their snakes out in  public, to the ocean, to walmart, etc etc.


I don't see how the need to show-off an animal like a prized possession, or for shock-value, equates with believing it recognizes its owner/primary care-giver.




> i wish people would put the animals actual needs first, then their own emotional needs second.


What you seem to be describing is more along the lines of a need for external validation and recognition through the medium of owning an uncommon animal. In this instance, the snake. I believe you are describing a personality flaw that is belied by a much deeper issue within the individual.

There are people who deeply care for their animals, and perhaps, also believe that their animals reciprocate those feelings on some level. I don't think that this belief system indicates an inherent lack of devotion to the needs of their pet. In contrast, I'd suggest that it often indicates a higher level of overall dedication.

----------


## CRAZY

> The question was simply, "can a python tell who its owner is?" I think you read more into it than was there. What you've responded with would seem to belong on the "does my snake love me" poll.  
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how the need to show-off an animal like a prized possession, or for shock-value, equates with believing it recognizes its owner/primary care-giver.
> 
> 
> 
> What you seem to be describing is more along the lines of a need for external validation and recognition through the medium of owning an uncommon animal. In this instance, the snake. I believe you are describing a personality flaw that is belied by a much deeper issue within the individual.
> ...


Here Here!

----------


## BallPythonLover45

I picked yes, but much like a lot of others, I'm not 100% sure... alls I know is that one of my BP's ( male) is very calm when I hold him and he just lays there but when anybody else holds him he is all fussy and climbing everywhere like he wants down nomatter how calm/gentle the other person is with him... :Confused: but again I'm not sure if I really should have picked yes since my other 2 Bp's don't do that... I wish there was a "maybe"

----------


## Shedevil

I think they do 
I know when i take mine out they are instantly roaming around 
I can pet their heads they don't even flinch but when someone else trys they go back into a ball 
 my older male ( Monty) if I'm holding him and try to pass him over to someone he wraps himself around my arm with a death grip but if someone has him he is stretching some trying everything to get back to me

my blood on the other hand well if someone puts their hand in the tank within seconds of her tongue coming out ever muscle is tensed up and she makes a hissing sound  and if I do it she relaxes ever muscle shes  relaxes every muscle in my arms puts her head on my hands for me to rub her head with my thumb

----------


## littleindiangirl

> The question was simply, "can a python tell who its owner is?" I think you read more into it than was there. What you've responded with would seem to belong on the "does my snake love me" poll.


With the high number of people saying their snakey recognizes them and only wants to be held by them, and start to attribute that to something more than it is... I would say this thread is verging on the same line as the "does my snake love me".




> There are people who deeply care for their animals, and perhaps, also believe that their animals reciprocate those feelings on some level. I don't think that this belief system indicates an inherent lack of devotion to the needs of their pet. In contrast, I'd suggest that it often indicates a higher level of overall dedication.


I find that most, if not all people that anthropomorphize on the "returning of feelings" are the same ones that buy their snakes a friend, or hold constantly or let the animal roam around because the snake wants to "play".

I too find it sad when we humans have to push our emotions on ANY animal we keep. Dogs, cats, fish, rats and snakes... it never fails. There will always be that person that really believes their animal loves them unconditionally.

That's a load of crock.

----------


## NightLad

> With the high number of people saying their snakey recognizes them and only wants to be held by them, and start to attribute that to something more than it is... I would say this thread is verging on the same line as the "does my snake love me".


I agree it is close and the line can be blurred. I suppose it largely depends on how the individual reads the question. 




> I find that most, if not all people that anthropomorphize on the "returning of feelings" are the same ones that buy their snakes a friend, or hold constantly or let the animal roam around because the snake wants to "play".


Would that not also depend on the extent of the feelings the person believes their animal is capable of returning? If a person truly believes that their animal can feel the full range of human emotions, than I can see your point. 

However, if the person simply holds a great deal of respect for the animal, than I feel that they would more likely to want the best stress-free living conditions _on the animals terms_. That includes not leaping to humanize the animals every response and action.

I agree that ‘humanizing’ can be detrimental to the animal when taken to extremes by otherwise well-meaning people. Look at pictures of dogs dressed up like babies and pushed around in baby strollers. You can't tell me that isn't a form of abuse!  :Razz: 




> I too find it sad when we humans have to push our emotions on ANY animal we keep. Dogs, cats, fish, rats and snakes... it never fails. There will always be that person that really believes their animal loves them unconditionally.
> That's a load of crock.


As I mentioned on the "does my animal love me" thread, I don't know what level of emotions my snake is capable of feeling. I don't even know if its range of emotions can be equated to a humans, or if they are on such a different level that the titles we've constructed to describe our own would even apply to theirs. However, I'm not willing to completely dismiss an animal’s capacity to feel... something. There have been far too many cases of animals going above and beyond anything we'd normally consider being 'in their nature' for the welfare of their owners. I chose to believe (and it is a personal belief) that there might be something more and we presently understand.

Yet while I hold that belief, I will never dress Salzedo up in a little costume…. although I do reserve the right to speak to him in a baby-voice and to sing the 'Its Mice Day!" song prior to feeding!  :Very Happy:

----------


## redpython

i voted no.

how many people sit around and cuddle their snakes, kiss them, caress them and talk to them?  LOTS!

It is crazy...and no wonder we see on the nightly news, "Burmese python attacks owner..."   and all it takes is one bite from that snake that knows you oh so well.

People do not understand the nature of the beast, they want the beast to be what their perception of how the beast should act, not how it is in reality.  That is where the line is blurred.  And this is a HUGE lack of respect towards the animal.

Bottom line, does your snake know you? I say no, but who can honestly say, it is all speculation, but i garuntee you, if you died tomorrow, and as long as your snake was taken care of properly for the rest of its life, it would not give a second though about you or care that you were gone.

and YES i do have bad grammar and create crazy long sentences.

----------


## Shedevil

your right a snake does not love but I do think it can recognize its owner from others only because it is use to the smell of the  the one that handles them the most they stick out their tongues to smell and when doing that they smell familar its merely a sence of security if snakes did not remember smells they would mistaking everything as a mouse when they were hungry.
I can't ever recall my snake trying to take a bite out of the water fountain because there was movement of water  therefore I think they smell us as something that has been around a lot and has not eaten them so we are not a threat haha

----------


## CRAZY

> i voted no.
> 
> how many people sit around and cuddle their snakes, kiss them, caress them and talk to them?  LOTS!
> 
> It is crazy...and no wonder we see on the nightly news, "Burmese python attacks owner..."   and all it takes is one bite from that snake that knows you oh so well.
> 
> People do not understand the nature of the beast, they want the beast to be what their perception of how the beast should act, not how it is in reality.  That is where the line is blurred.  And this is a HUGE lack of respect towards the animal.
> 
> Bottom line, does your snake know you? I say no, but who can honestly say, it is all speculation, but i garuntee you, if you died tomorrow, and as long as your snake was taken care of properly for the rest of its life, it would not give a second though about you or care that you were gone.
> ...


You said that you say no to 'does your snake know you' but you continue with with 'Does your snake love you' Once again it is slowly switching to 'does your snake love you.'
In my opinion, there are 3 kinds of humanly love. Marriage, children love; Family, parent love; and pet, happy love. Marriage children love, now don't go staring on me, but I think is an emotion alot of animals feel, it's the need for continuity. Now I'm going to get married, I'm not saying marriage is a bad thing, I just think it's a word humans created of separating humans from animals, and making humans look superior. Family, parent love is is deep gratitude for the family and friends of yourself. I compare these two love feelings with fowl, more along the lines of geese, because they stay with the same partner, year after year, and protect their children just like any other animal, but they stay together and work together for the greater good of the children, and, like humans, the children rely on that. Now pet, happy love is a more warm cozy feeling of reliance and most pet owners expect pets to replicate that same love, dogs have it, cats have it, but some animals just aren't capable of more than 1 love/instinct, because of their small brain size. I.E Snakes. 

Once again I have led off onto 'does my snake love me', and if this post offends any one please let me know immediately so I can remove it as to avoid another offending situation. :Smile:

----------


## littleindiangirl

I always try to think of snakes as very simple minded creatures, working with some very old, steadfast and hardwired brains.  Their first need is to survive. Whether that be through hiding, fleeing, fighting, mating... they all have the very basic need to survive.

I believe they work on some very basic instincts, and can learn easy simple patterns if repeated often enough and in an environment that makes them feel secure.

If your snake recognizes you as the warm object that does not drop him, then kudos! That's all he thinks when he smells or feels you. Your the big thing that bothers him everyday while he's trying to sleep. You have been holding him and teaching him to tolerate being held by you. He feels safe enough that you wont eat him. Good job.

When you put him back in his cage after holding him, he will either go to the place he knows as home, or he will try to flee in distress. Or as some call it "Come back out to play with me". 

We make it our mission to direct our snakes back into the dark hide inside their tub. We show them the dark entrance, and they usually make a run (or slither) for the hide. The only dang one who refuses this is the boa. He is neither secure with us, nor wants to be held. We are still working with him. lol.

I also believe that some snakes are more skiddish than others and can be worked with everyday, but deep down their hard wiring wins out. Wild animals aren't supposed to be comfortable with us to ensure their species survival, some don't ever get over that.

----------


## NightLad

> I always try to think of snakes as very simple minded creatures, working with some very old, steadfast and hardwired brains.  Their first need is to survive. Whether that be through hiding, fleeing, fighting, mating... they all have the very basic need to survive.


For the most part I do agree with much of what you've said. The only thing that I take minor issue with is how you word your statements as solid and undeniable fact. If they were either, than this poll (or debate in general across the herp world) would not exist. I believe that a lot of this discussion boils down to personal observation and the conclusions we've reached. Other people, however, have also observed their animals and reached different conclusions. While I may not agree with all of them, I can't tell them they are 'wrong' without being able to provide some empirical evidence beyond _my_ own beliefs and observations.

The poll question was simply, "can a python tell who its owner is." Your answers would seem to indicate a 'yes', although contain a distinct disclaimer against the possibility of love or long-term memory. That's fine. As I said, for the most part I do agree.

Yet I can't shake the thought that perhaps some people_ really do_ have snakes that are 'smarter' (able to retain long term memory) than others. My parents have 2 dogs (same breed), and it may not be nice to say, but it is clear that one of them is vastly more intelligent than the other. If we were to judge all dogs by the 'dumb' one, it would do a disservice to the species. Hopefully one day the research will be done to fully probe the learning/memory capabilities of these animals.

I do respect that you are helping shed some 'reality' on much of snake-ownership. I think it is often too easy to romanticize a hobby that we love. This can often lead to unpleasant situations, mostly for the snake.

----------


## littleindiangirl

> Yet I can't shake the thought that perhaps some people_ really do_ have snakes that are 'smarter' (able to retain long term memory) than others. My parents have 2 dogs (same breed), and it may not be nice to say, but it is clear that one of them is vastly more intelligent than the other. If we were to judge all dogs by the 'dumb' one, it would do a disservice to the species. Hopefully one day the research will be done to fully probe the learning/memory capabilities of these animals.


I think that is entirely true, and had I been asked about it, I would have expanded my theory. I think mammalians, avian and other species are quite capable of higher thought processes that respectively show their intelligence.

I also believe that some species of snake and reptiles are more adept at learning than others. Ball pythons not excluded from this list either.

I also believe that a BP's or any snakes hard wiring often plays a huge hand in how they express their intelligence. Ball pythons as we all know are very secretive by nature. I think this need to be safe and in hiding constantly hinders the way they show intelligence.

Since snakes don't speak, wag their tales, cuddle, chase after us in the fashion of more common pets, we have to interpret their simple body language, behaviors and habits to determine the "intelligence" of each snake.

As always, all of my answers have given a yes, but with a very long addendum attached. I do not think they recognize us as owners, or someone that they need to survive. I think they can recognize us on our respective scents, actions, and "vibes", but perhaps not fully understand that we are separate beings from everyone else. I like to think of it in more of terms like: snake is secure with this and insecure with that.

Well, now were just going into a lot of speculation and philosophical stuff... so I should just stop before I start confusing everyone.

Lets just say, I have a very simple, basic view of snakes intelligence and ability to reason that relies heavily on instinct and less on learning.

----------


## CRAZY

Here Here. Alot of people think that snakes are downright stupid and feeling less because of their small brain size. But in all fairness to the snakes, there is not alot of space taken up, like for us and other mammals and even a few retiles, by movement. I'm not saying snakes are the smartest creatures, I'm saying there is definately something going on in there wether it is "Gotta Get to that hole" or "I feel safe" which just proves that, in the facts of instincts and such, there has to be at least a happy, angry, and scared feeling programmed and hard wired into their brains. And chances of having long term memory is slim, but once again there is that almost isntinct part about it. Like when you smell something and you can't quite remember what it is but the smell makes you feel happy and safe or sad and scared. Which yet again, in my opinion, up holds my opinion of yes, a ball python can tell who it's owner is.

----------


## steveo

i selected yes as i have witnessed this sort of behaviour in retics

----------


## TheMolenater2

I think they can recognize their owners because mine likes me but doesn't like my mom. lol

----------


## frankykeno

I've always thought it a bit funny, or perhaps persumptious, that we humans judge intelligence in other creatures by our own human yardstick.  

Our brains are bigger than a snake because we required through our evolution as humans, the ability to build social networks and so forth in order to survive.  We are afterall one of the physically weakest, least able to survive unaided creatures ever created on this planet of ours.  Most animals born captive or domesticated can still adjust quickly to a wild life if they must.  We humans - not so much.

For me, I don't judge the snakes on my human experience.  I don't care or wonder if they "love" me.  That I have the ability to love them enough to care for them, worry over them, plan their lives and do what it takes to ensure their continued health - that's enough for me and likely a pretty decent deal for them.  :Smile:

----------


## TheMolenater2

> I've always thought it a bit funny, or perhaps persumptious, that we humans judge intelligence in other creatures by our own human yardstick.


Well said  :Good Job:

----------


## Mindibun

I don't even want to get involved in this debate because Ive spoken my mind before. This is a never ending argument and I don't think my two cents thrown into the pile will result in a conclusion. BUT, I would like to comment on something Connie had said:




> If your snake recognizes you as the warm object that does not drop him, then kudos! That's all he thinks when he smells or feels you. You're the big thing that bothers him everyday while he's trying to sleep. You have been holding him and teaching him to tolerate being held by you. He feels safe enough that you wont eat him. Good job.
> 
> When you put him back in his cage after holding him, he will either go to the place he knows as home, or he will try to flee in distress. Or as some call it "Come back out to play with me".


     It seems to me that you feel very strongly about your views on the matter, and so you're presenting them as fact. I respect your views, and happen to agree with some of them. I also understand that we all have a tendency to blur the line between opinion and fact from time to time. But in this instance I wanted to speak up about it. The examples that you've given there are completely dependent on each individual snake and handler. When you say, "If your snake recognizes you as the warm object that does not drop him, then kudos! That's all he thinks when he smells or feels you." Well, you don't KNOW that's what he's thinking do you? This whole debate got started because NO ONE knows what the snakes are thinking. Also, you said, "You're the big thing that bothers him everyday while he's trying to sleep." And this varies by handler. Personally, I rarely pick up my snake when she's sleeping. If I need to clean or whatever, ok - that warrants bothering her. But otherwise, I wait until I see her out and about to handle her. It's unfair to assume that EVERYONE is always "bothering" their snakes. And one last thing: "When you put him back in his cage after holding him, he will either go to the place he knows as home, or he will try to flee in distress." Again, this will vary by each individual animal. My snake rarely returns to her hide after a handling session. She'll usually cruise about the tub for a little while (probably checking to make sure I didn't change my mind and decide to drop in a mouse). She doesn't "flee in distress" and she doesn't go back in her hide. 

You even state here that it varies from snake to snake:




> I also believe that some snakes are more skittish than others and can be worked with everyday, but deep down their hard wiring wins out. Wild animals aren't supposed to be comfortable with us to ensure their species survival, some don't ever get over that.


So I don't really think it's fair for you to push your views on others as hard facts. State them as your opinion only. We all have different opinions on the subject and we're all entitled to voice them. But we should try to keep an open mind. At least, that's how I feel about it.

Edit: I wanted to add that I think the number of animals a handler has in their collection can make a difference as well. For instance, Connie (I'm sorry Connie. I don't mean to pick on you, it's just that your name is in my head now.) has quite a few animals in her collection and she doesn't feel that they can recognize their owner or feel "loyalty" towards that person. I, on the other hand, only have the two animals in my collection. Naturally, I am able to spend more time with each and I *do* feel that they are capable of recognizing their owner. Maybe this is because I have spent more time with my animals so they "know" me better, whereas Connie has spent less time with her animals so they haven't gotten to "know" her as well. 

This is just an example, and only a hypothesis. For all I know, Connie has tea and crumpets with each and every one of her reptiles every afternoon. -lol- I hope I made myself clear. I must have edited this three times, just trying to rephrase things so that they made more sense. It's late and I've done the best I can do. I'm done now.  :Razz:

----------


## redpython

so what happens when a large constrictor kills its owner?  Did it not all of a sudden recognize it's owner?  i mean really...what in the world would YOU say to a person's family members who was a victim of this?

"Sorry about your loss, Randy the Retic must not have recognized XXXX."

To everyone who thinks their snakes knows them, loves them, misses them when they are gone, etc...please, please do not keep large constrictors that have the potential to kill you.

----------


## littleindiangirl

> It seems to me that you feel very strongly about your views on the matter, and so you're presenting them as fact. I respect your views, and happen to agree with some of them. I also understand that we all have a tendency to blur the line between opinion and fact from time to time. But in this instance I wanted to speak up about it. The examples that you've given there are completely dependent on each individual snake and handler. When you say, "If your snake recognizes you as the warm object that does not drop him, then kudos! That's all he thinks when he smells or feels you." Well, you don't KNOW that's what he's thinking do you? This whole debate got started because NO ONE knows what the snakes are thinking.


I know I'm a PITA and I do blur the line. It's difficult on this and many subjects. 

When it comes to this topic, when we start to question whether or not our snakes really _feel_ something for us, I have to go back to their physical anatomy. Can they feel any sort of emotion? I would say not. Others say, "How do you really know?" Well, it's true I don't talk to my snakes. 

We can compare the two like evolution and religion. Evolution is still only a theory. A theory that is taught as a fact in most of the world. How can I as a Christian contend against it? Well... all I can really say is "Were you there? Then you don't actually KNOW." 

Now I know how silly of an argument that is against all of these facts and findings that support the theory of evolution, so what am I really left with? Faith. This faith that many just don't understand.

Now leading back to your rebuttals that I don't actually know what my snakes are really thinking or _feeling_. I can take a pretty educated guess based on behaviors and anatomy and come to a neat conclusion that no, my snakes don't "_feel_" anything for me; but truly I have never spoken to them.

I've said it before in this very thread, I think they can tell the difference between 2 different people, and may prefer one over the other based on past experiences and associations, but not because they like you as a person, but because I believe they prefer you as a handler based off the trust you've built and the associations that come with it. (if it matters at all, I did vote yes to the initial poll question.)

----------


## Ivyna J Spyder

> We can compare the two like evolution and religion. Evolution is still only a theory. A theory that is taught as a fact in most of the world. How can I as a Christian contend against it? Well... all I can really say is "Were you there? Then you don't actually KNOW."


You're thinking of the 'layman's' meaning for theory, which is more like a hypothesis. (Basically a 'guess' before you do the proper testing and such)

A _scientific_ theory is 'an explanation for a set of _established facts'_.

So, we know, without a doubt, that species change from generation to generation, often diverging into new and different species given enough time and other factors.

The _theory_ of evolution is trying to find out the 'how and why'. The current accepted theory is natural selection. But there have been old theories in the past that have since been disproven. (Like Lamarkism... He thought that, say, if an animal stretched its neck a lot, it would have babies with longer necks! Of course, now we know that's just silly.)

Sorry for the derail. It just irks me to see people parroting incorrect information.


So... it may be a fact that a snake will react a certain way to one person all the time, and a certain way to another person all the time. As for how they know, or why they know, or what it 'means' to them... We can only speculate. All we can say for sure is they can tell the difference and react differently.

So my answer to the poll is yes, snakes, and other lizards, do show the ability to distinguish between different human beings and react accordingly. We're just parts of their environment after all. It's no different than a snake differentiating between types of prey or a potential predator. 

(If you have a snake that will eat rats but not mice, you can say the snake knows the difference between a rat and a mouse, yes? So in turn if your snake bites you but not other people, couldn't you say that your snake knows the difference between you and other people?)

----------


## littleindiangirl

> You're thinking of the 'layman's' meaning for theory, which is more like a hypothesis. (Basically a 'guess' before you do the proper testing and such)
> 
> A _scientific_ theory is 'an explanation for a set of _established facts'_.
> 
> So, we know, without a doubt, that species change from generation to generation, often diverging into new and different species given enough time and other factors.
> 
> The _theory_ of evolution is trying to find out the 'how and why'. The current accepted theory is natural selection.


I know what I meant when I wrote that, it was an example to make a point, perhaps rereading it will help?

----------


## Ivyna J Spyder

> I know what I meant when I wrote that, it was an example to make a point, perhaps rereading it will help?


I reread it several times, and I still see the 'evolution is only a theory' line. If you do actual recognize that evolution is an accepted scientific fact, and were only using that awful false line as an example, then I apologize. But I only tend to see that line used by people who don't understand what evolution is.

----------


## littleindiangirl

> I reread it several times, and I still see the 'evolution is only a theory' line. If you do actual recognize that evolution is an accepted scientific fact,* and were only using that awful false line as an example, then I apologize.* But I only tend to see that line used by people who don't understand what evolution is.


There ya go  :Wink:

----------


## Jenn

Careful there guys you may be accused of hijacking this thread if you dare to discuss evolution.

----------


## avdnco

I think they definitely can  have a preference for one person over another, and  can get used to their owner, However; I think it more likely to be conditioning or that they are choosing the lesser of 2 evils...the known vs the unknown.

   When one of my children says " look he likes me!" because one of our animals has decided his loose sleeve looks like a dark cozy warm place to hide, of course the answer is " Yes sweety,he most certainly does!"

    I'll admit to projecting emotions on to my reptiles, to cooing and occasionally scolding them... But then I do that to my car too. In reality I have  zero faith that my esteem is remotely returned ( by either), as much as I would like it to be so. :Embarassed: 

  The only time I see my reptiles waiting excitedly at their door for my arrival is on feeding day (God willing with ball pythons!)

  I agree with what others have already said. We all like to think ourselves 'special', and our animals are 'exceptional'  ( which they are of course)  but to believe that the emotions we project on them are what they truly feel,  is in my opinion extremely naive.

----------


## gothkenny

I believe that all reptiles know who their owner(s) is. My Ball Python is PRETTY good with everyone, not too shy, not too agressive, but he does seem to explore around a lot more with my step-dad and I who are his normal care-takers and handlers. Also, my Chinese Water Dragon does this as well. He is super calm with my step-dad, me (Normally. Heh. But I hold him a lot. ;D), and my cousin that loves him to death.
It could possibly be that they are just calmer around people that are calm but I've had very calm friends and family try to hold my CWD and he is like ten times more jumpy.

----------


## blackcrystal22

There is also another thing to consider.. even though I do think they can tell differences through smell and movement what about sensing feelings of US?
There is scientific backing that animals have the ability to sense or intemperate emotion/fear from humans and use it to their advantage. If you approach a snake with fear, and lets say it senses that fear by feeling your blood pressure, heartbeat, and breathing rate wouldn't you be more jumpy too? If I were the snake, it would make me feel endangered and either cause me to strike or attempt to get away.

About the animals having emotion.. I don't know with reptiles, but this is my general theory.
If animals have the ability to be ANGRY and the ability to clearly be AFRAID or UPSET. Where is there no emotion? I think that if you scream at a dog and it cowers, it is showing submission and the behavior of fear. Fear is in fact an emotion. So is happiness, which I can see in my dog. When I come home runs down with her camel toy in her mouth wagging her tail furiously jumping all over. This to me expresses happiness or excitement. All of these are emotional properties.
For snakes? I think that it's a step lower from mammals almost.. I think they have the ability to feel specific emotions but like dogs and cats, maybe not the same ones we have come to feel, but that doesn't necessarily mean they have NO emotion to them. After all, it's the initial fear that causes a snake to tag you isn't it? :]

So basically I think due to intelligence levels, mammals (humans included) and reptiles have a different set of emotions and different ways of showing them. Do I think that reptiles can love or hate? Not really, but that doesn't mean they can't be afraid or happy either. :]

----------


## stangs13

I think they are familiar with us, as they see us most often. But they don't know us like a dog does.

----------


## herpmajor

I think so.

----------


## RobbinRN

I am of the school of thought that most animals have a sixth sense about other living things, including human beings.  I love all animals and have owned many different types of pets.  I have come in contact with lots of animals and have seen nervousness in certain animals when being held or touched by one person that vanishes when held by another.  On a recent visit to the Dallas World Aquarium, there was a bird on the handrail in the rainforest area.  A gentleman in front of me kept attempting to pet this bird and it kept ducking its head and inching away.  I reached out to pet it and it actually leaned into my touch.

With regard to our pet snakes, here's something that I've discussed with my husband yet have never seen it addressed in this forum.  Snakes do not have ears and don't "hear" the way other animals do.  However, they are aware of vibrations.  Our voices reverberate from our larynx down into our chest and out into the air when we speak.  Different voices carry different patterns of vibration.  I believe a snake can "recognize" it's owner's voice by its distinct vibratory pattern, i.e. frequency.

Call this far-fetched, but that's my opinion.  I truly believe that Alice knows me by my scent, by sight, by the method in which I handle him, and by the "sound" of my voice.

Not necessarily scientific, but definitely hypothetical!

Robbin

----------


## Skiploder

I've been keeping snakes for a long time, and as I approach my third decade of association with them, I am starting to change my perception of how we interact with them.

Yesterday I had to take my oldest children's python (17 years old!) to the vet.  

She hasn't eaten for 8 weeks and is starting to lose a bit of mass.  She is shedding perfect and behaving normally - but she just won't eat.

Anyway, we were at the vet's for about 2 hours.  She was an angel through the exam and then she had to endure a blood test for a CPC, an antibiotic injection and a force feeding.

She took it like a trooper and at one point, I looked into the back room and saw two techs holding her body down while her head poked up and calmly surveyed the scene.

I've been around her for a long, long time and could tell that as they brought her back - that she was agitated.  She was rigidly  coiled around the tech's arm but as  I went into the hall to greet her, she must have caught wind of me because she almost jumped right of the tech's arm to get to me.

We had to wait about 15 minutes for the vet to come back in and explain her course of treatment.  The whole time, she coiled her tail around my index and middle fingers and laid placidly on my chest - no nosing around - just contentedly laying with her head on my heart.

We can go around and around on how cognitive snakes are.  I can tell you this -and you can ascribe any explanation you want to it - that animal took comfort in my presence after a tough ordeal.  When she refused to cooperate with the vet for the mouth examination, it was me she let open her jaws up so they could have a look inside.

Over the years I've taken snakes in that were deemed "mean" or aggressive and with a little patience and respect, have turned them into wonderful pets.  Maybe snakes have pea sized brains incapable of computing anything but eating, drinking and making more snakes, but I have seen enough examples of them taking comfort in their owner's presence and repaying respect and patience with calm behavior to think that they can be neatly labeled.

Yesterday was the kicker for me - I have a large collection of pet snakes that I actively spend interacting with.  Whether my little children's girl makes it or not, she and I got a bit closer yesterday.  It saddens me that I may lose her, but at the same time I can let her go knowing that after 16.5 years - pea sized brain or not - she knows who I am and associates me with comfort and security.

----------


## blackcrystal22

> I've been keeping snakes for a long time, and as I approach my third decade of association with them, I am starting to change my perception of how we interact with them.
> 
> Yesterday I had to take my oldest children's python (17 years old!) to the vet.  
> 
> She hasn't eaten for 8 weeks and is starting to lose a bit of mass.  She is shedding perfect and behaving normally - but she just won't eat.
> 
> Anyway, we were at the vet's for about 2 hours.  She was an angel through the exam and then she had to endure a blood test for a CPC, an antibiotic injection and a force feeding.
> 
> She took it like a trooper and at one point, I looked into the back room and saw two techs holding her body down while her head poked up and calmly surveyed the scene.
> ...


That is a wonderful and sweet thing to have happen. You have my wishes to her good health.  :Please:

----------


## flyingtigress

> Anyway, we were at the vet's for about 2 hours.  She was an angel through the exam and then she had to endure a blood test for a CPC, an antibiotic injection and a force feeding.
> 
> She took it like a trooper and at one point, I looked into the back room and saw two techs holding her body down while her head poked up and calmly surveyed the scene.
> 
> I've been around her for a long, long time and could tell that as they brought her back - that she was agitated.  She was rigidly  coiled around the tech's arm but as  I went into the hall to greet her, she must have caught wind of me because she almost jumped right of the tech's arm to get to me.
> 
> We had to wait about 15 minutes for the vet to come back in and explain her course of treatment.  The whole time, she coiled her tail around my index and middle fingers and laid placidly on my chest - no nosing around - just contentedly laying with her head on my heart.


What a beautiful story.  It reminds me of the story a co-worker told me about the bp he used to have.   He used to let it free-roam and started vacuuming and the snake bolted across the room and wrapped itself around his leg.  While this does not show the best judgement (considering how snakes can sense vibration, he should have realized the vacuum would scare the snake), it does show that the snake took comfort in being close to his owner.

I definitely think my snake recognizes me, just like she recognizes her mouse when it's feeding time.  My version of pre-scenting is that I hold up the mouse and blow into the tank past the mouse - her tongue flicks furiously  :Snake:  :Rat:  and she immediately goes into strike mode and it's very obvious.  

Conversely, when I open the top of her tank and reach in for her, she flicks that tongue  :Snake:  and seems to relax so I can lift her out.   She never goes into 'strike mode' when my hand is in the tank.  So this being so obviously different from feeding - in my mind there is no doubt that she recognizes me. 

Also, I firmly believe they can differentiate between me and my hubby - their sense of smell is to good for her not to be able to do this.  

Therefore, she can tell who her owner is.

----------


## Daemonicus

I put yes just because it makes me feel better to think all my snakes know and love me....they at least seem calmer when I handle them and they consistently try to come back to me if I hand them off.

----------


## scarface2jz

after helping my pastel with his first shed hes very comfortable with me, hes only 6.5 months old and hes curled around my neck as im typing this just chilling, sleeping, taking in the heat i guess, lol... but whenever my friends hold him he just keeps looking at me till i take him back... he always sleeps on me, sometimes i go out driving with him chillin on my wrist like a bracelet... hes really cool like that, never struck at me, never shown aggression, or even hissed... even when i screw around with his cage he could care less, but whenever my friends reach in to grab him (even my friends who also have snakes) he will ball up or slither away... since the 2nd week i got him he hasnt balled up once while i hold him... so i guess i got a trusting snake

----------

